# It's Official



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

* Yes it's TRUE

Americans do take thier Bins Out on Bank Holiday's*

OK, sorry I'm going...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And a whole lot of sh1t hits the fan in doing so

Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Dougie has beat you to it a couple of days ago.......................



asprn said:


> I think it's a hoax. You can't take a bin out on a bank holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Dougie.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And a whole lot of sh1t hits the fan in doing so
> 
> Dave p


and for those pedants amongst us it is not Sh1t but Shia as compared to Sunni I believe.....

Dave


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Penquin said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > And a whole lot of sh1t hits the fan in doing so
> ...


I have been for a shia this morning.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There's nothing quite like a good shia on a sunni morning.


----------

